# snareing coyotes



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Would like to hear from anyone who has snared coyotes about their sets and the sucess they have had 280


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

280, check out the beaver trapping post below, that thread got onto coyotes about half way through it. I placed a couple photo's of how I set up on the ND prairiies for coyotes!


----------

